# Bright Sights (Sight Paint)



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this stuff, or anything similar? I would really like to change the color of my rear sight, but I don't want to mess them up trying.

http://www.brightsights.com/products.shtml


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, I've used it, and removed it.

What exactly are you wanting to do to your rear sight and what kind of sights are you talking about coloring?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Holly*;
I suggest that a pistol's rear sight should remain black. Adding color to it will only become a distraction, and it will not help you to shoot better.
But adding color to your _front_ sight may help you with a positive effect. You _may_ find that "picking up" your front sight becomes quicker and easier.

My personal preference is a bright red front sight. In daylight, it's easy to see and to "pick up," and in reduced light it's just plain black and not an eye-riveting distraction.
I use two colors of very ordinary nail enamel ("polish"). The first coat is bright white and, when that has thoroughly dried, I apply two coats of something like fire-engine red on top of it. (The ladies at the drugstore's checkout counter razzed me when I bought the stuff, asking whether I was quite sure that these were "my" colors. I assured them that indeed they were.)
If you want to try this, remember not to paint the sides of the front sight, but rather only the surface which directly faces your eye. You do not want to make your front sight wider, not even a wee little bit.

(My assumption is that inexpensive nail enamel is cheaper than dedicated sight paint. I could be wrong. But I do have fun buying the stuff.)


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ you should get panty hose next time, see how the clerk reacts to that combination,  

I've been reduced to even using white out for the front sites of our M9's. temporary solution to a minor problem. but when we can we also use red and white nail polish. I can't say much else besides the stuff works. whatever the factory uses to make the front sight white, and the red safety dot under the safety/decocker just goes away after awhile. nail polish sticks around, it seems. Also use red for our m500's safety.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, I've used it, and removed it.
> 
> What exactly are you wanting to do to your rear sight and what kind of sights are you talking about coloring?












I have these. I'm farsighted and, when looking through my sights, I often see a single blurred line of white. I thought maybe if I put a little color over the white dots in the rear, it might help my problem.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

To clarify, I don't want to paint the entire sight, only the dots.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have not used this, but I've read it is an excellent product: Nitesiters Handgun Night Sights

(Cheaper too.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> To clarify, I don't want to paint the entire sight, only the dots.


I'm with Steve on this color the rear dots with a black Sharpie and color the front site orange or green, you want your front site to stand out more from the rear.

Now regarding dot sights themselves, be aware of the intended purpose of those dots, they are there for "hasty" sight alignment /sight picture for "combat shooting" IE rapid fire groups inside of 7-10 yards when "proper" sight alignment sight picture can not be obtained quick enough. Out past those distances, or when trying to shoot the most accurately as possible, you need to use the flats of the sights as they were intended to be used, not the dots.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I shoot with either weak reading glasses (weaker than I would use for reading as the distance is a bit greater) or I wear my bifocals. 

The problem with the bifocals is that you need to tilt your head back to see the sights through the reading area. This takes some practice.

The other option is to add an aperture to your existing glasses. This will help in bright light.
You didn't mention what weapon you are using and for what purpose. My snubbie has a green high viz front sight and plain black notch in the rear; it works well for quick shots. 

My 10 meter pellet gun has black u-notch and a black post. For very accurate work this is superior to the three or one dot sights. But it is for slow fire, not rapid target sight aquisition.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Packard said:


> I shoot with either weak reading glasses (weaker than I would use for reading as the distance is a bit greater) or I wear my bifocals.
> 
> The problem with the bifocals is that you need to tilt your head back to see the sights through the reading area. This takes some practice.
> 
> ...


It's my SR9c. I don't wear glasses, because I can usually figure things out (except when I run into EVERY screen door I encounter).


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I'm with Steve on this color the rear dots with a black Sharpie and color the front site orange or green, you want your front site to stand out more from the rear.
> 
> Now regarding dot sights themselves, be aware of the intended purpose of those dots, they are there for "hasty" sight alignment /sight picture for "combat shooting" IE rapid fire groups inside of 7-10 yards when "proper" sight alignment sight picture can not be obtained quick enough. Out past those distances, or when trying to shoot the most accurately as possible, you need to use the flats of the sights as they were intended to be used, not the dots.


This, I am aware of. My problem is more that the big white line I end up seeing is a huge distraction. After a while, it even hurts my eyes and gives me headaches.

I know I should probably just suck it up, but I was hoping to find something, anything, to alleviate this issue.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> This, I am aware of. My problem is more that the big white line I end up seeing is a huge distraction. After a while, it even hurts my eyes and gives me headaches.
> 
> I know I should probably just suck it up, but I was hoping to find something, anything, to alleviate this issue.


I think blacking out the rear and coloring the front will definitely help.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, VAM.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with VA Marine. My S & W 340 PD has a high viz green front sight. It is instantly visible and it is the most important thing to see when aiming. The rears are black. This will not appear to be a single line, no matter what.

I still think the stick on dots are simpler to apply and (probably) will make a neater installation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to use something more permanent than black marker, model airplane and railroad stores carry flat black model paint. (Black nail enamel is glossy/shiny.)


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, Steve. I'm glad you know so much about nail polish.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly said:


> Thanks, Steve. I'm glad you know so much about nail polish.


It's from all those years I spent playing bass for Alice Cooper. 
...Ooooh, and it smells so good, too!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's from all those years I spent playing bass for Alice Cooper.


I knew you were a badass!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly, I was just kidding.
I never played with Alice Cooper.
I actually was the standby bass player for Dr. Tooth and the Muppet Band, for times when Janice was looped out of her mind.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Holly, I was just kidding.
> I never played with Alice Cooper.


I knew you were kidding. Just a badass for mentioning it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 for Steve M1911A1

I've done this to several of my guns.

I've also added a Hiviz front sight to my competition guns.

It really helped me.

:smt1099


----------

